# Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich will unbedingt anfangen zu Programmieren. Ich bin ein sehr technisch begeisteter Mensch und interessiere mich für PCs. Ich habe sehr viel Geduld und möchte nun das Programmieren lernen, da es mich wirklich interessiert. Es ist zwar manchmal ein etwas langweiligeres und schweres Thema aber das weiss ich schon und bin darauf eingestellt (Mathe etc . ist auch kein Problem)! Ich habe ein mehrere Kenntnisse in Datenbanken, HTML , sowie etwas Netz- und Server-Technik. Und generell viel Ahnung in PC-Hardware.

Nun zu meiner Frage?
Welche Programmiersprache ist für mich als "Anfänger" geeignet? Ich interessiere mich besondeers für Server und Spiele, wie (Garrys Mod) und Mincraft und habe desshalb an Java gedacht?
Oder was gibts besseres?  Als weitere Sprache kommt mir C++ oder C# in den Sinn?  Was sagt ihr?

Und gibt es irgendwelche Bücher, die ihr für das Programmieren empfehlen könnt? 

Mfg. SUPR1M3_


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Es gibt nicht DIE perfekte Sprache für Anfänger. Und die die man da noch am ehesten hin zählen könnte sind genau die nicht C-ähnlichen. 
Um aber was gängiges zu machen sollte es schon C-Ähnlich sein. Da es mit einem angeschlossenen Framework gerade bei ersten grafischen Spielereien doch etwas schneller Erfolge gibt würde ich für den Anfang Java oder C# nehmen(je nach dem ob mehr Android oder mehr Windows Fan, auch wenn es jeweils auf dem anderen System läuft). Da beide interpretiert/jit compiliert und nicht direkt auf der Hardware ausgeführt werden kann man auch Systemfehler durch dumme Programmierung fast vollkommen ausschließen.

Wenn du noch ein bisschen für und wieder suchst kannst du einfach mal hier im Unterforum suchen. Die Frage kommt relativ regelmäßig, z.B. hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ngsentwicklung-welche-programmiersprache.html


----------



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Ok, ich würde halt zu Java tendieren, besonders wegen MC . Kennst du zufälligerweise ein gutes Buch, womit man Java lernen kann?


----------



## looone $tar (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Ich weis zwar nicht was für eine vorstellung du vom progammieren hast aber wenn man eher an Algorithmen und weniger an Klickfensterchen interessiert ist würde ich dir Python empfehlen und dann c/c++. Mit Python lässt sich einfach sehr schnell sehr viel interessantes programmieren und nachdem man ein wenig mit den basics (schleifen, arrays, listen etc.) rumgespielt hat lässt sich auch objektorientierter code schreiben.


----------



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Was könnte man mit Python z.B. machen. Unter Algorithmen kann ich mir ja sozusagen alles vorstellen.


----------



## Rho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*



SUPR1M3_ schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr viel Geduld


Die Aussage hat was unfreiwillig komisches, wenn man bedenkt, dass du offensichtlich nicht mal genug Geduld hattest, dich erst mal im Forum nach ähnlichen/gleichen Fragen umzusehen oder die Suchfunktion zu nutzen. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, taucht diese Frage hier regelmäßig auf. Daher gibt es auch bereits zahlreiche gute Antworten darauf. Die eine ultimative Antwort gibt es auf diese Frage ohnehin nicht.


----------



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Ich habe vorher schon 2 Stunden lang gegoogeltgehabt und nichts handfestes gefunden. Alle Aussagen hatten nur bestimmte Ansätze aber das brachte mich auch nicht weiter. Ich habe auch hier gestöbert aber war für mich immer nur etwas waage. Manches hat sich dann irgendwie immer wiedersprochen.


----------



## Rho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Was stellst du dir denn als Antwort vor? Grundsätzlich könntest du mit jeder Sprache anfangen. Entscheide dich einfach für eine und fange an. Notfalls kannst du dann noch immer zu einer anderen Sprache wechseln. Die Zeit wäre wesentlich sinnvoller genutzt, als sich Wochenlang den Kopf zu zerbrechen, welche Sprache man nun wählen soll. Früher oder später wirst du ohnehin noch weitere Sprachen lernen.

Mir persönlich gefällt _C#_ sehr gut. Gerade im Windows-Umfeld bietet sich das sehr an. _Java_ ist mir etwas zu altbacken und umständlich. Dann schon eher _Scala_. Recht interessant und vielfältig anwendbar wäre auch _JavaScript_, auch wenn es ein paar unschöne Seiten hat. Die Liste könnte man jetzt noch lange fortführen.


----------



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mich auf Java/JavaScript festgelegt, weil ich gerade mit MC-Server aktiv bin. So hat da jemand einen Vorschlag wie man es am besten lernen kann? Eigentlich learning by doing. Aber ich würde das Lernen gerne mit einem Buch im Verbund mit dem Internet preferieren. Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch? Die Frage is besonders wichtig


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

"Java ist auch nur eine Insel" ist quasi das Standardwerk zum nachschlagen und als open book verfügbar.
Allerdings ist das nicht wirklich als Tutorial aufgelegt, da könnte es für den vollen Anfänger besseres geben.


----------



## rabe08 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

python ist nicht der schlechteste Vorschlag für den Anfang. Google mach nach python cheat sheet, such Dir eins aus und versuche nachzuvollziehen (durch nachmachen), was Dir das cheat sheet sagen will. 

python ist interessant weil
 - Einrückungen Blöcke kennzeichnen und nicht nur schöner Stil sind
 - python auch funktionale Aspekte hat
 uvm.

Die erste Programmiersprache ist wahnsinnig schwer, besonders wenn Du Dich alleine da durchkämpfen willst. Wenn Du von einer zumindest die wesentlichen Konzepte gelernt hast, ist es deutlich einfacher, dieses auf andere Programmiersprachen zu übertragen.

Alternativ: durch ein bisschen googeln, versteh das nicht als Vorwurf an Dich, auf die Suchbegriffe konntest Du nicht kommen, habe ich diese Vorlesungsunterlagen gefunden, die hinter keiner login-Wand stehen. Das ganze ist ein Java-Grundkurs, der aber auch auf strukturelle Hintergründe eingeht. Hinter Zentralübung verstecken sich jeweils Aufgaben mit Lösungen. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir das mal an.

Universität Paderborn | Folien


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Fang an mit einem Taschenrechner (gleich über Klassen), dann schreib dir einen Kaffeeautomatem, Geldautomaten oder irgendetwas in der Richtung.

Bücher sind anfangs Zeitverschwendung. Du musst nur wissen wo du was findes. Reines Bücherlesen bringt dir nichts.
Learning by doing 

Erst die Basis, der Rest kommt von selbst 

Achja ... python, lua, c#, html, php und java ...
Ich empfehl dir Java


----------



## Kellerkind79 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*



SUPR1M3_ schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mich auf Java/JavaScript festgelegt, weil ich gerade mit MC-Server aktiv bin. So hat da jemand einen Vorschlag wie man es am besten lernen kann? Eigentlich learning by doing. Aber ich würde das Lernen gerne mit einem Buch im Verbund mit dem Internet preferieren. Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch? Die Frage is besonders wichtig



Bitte verwechsel nicht Java und Javascript. Das sind zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.
Grundsätzlich machst du mit keiner Programmiersprache wie C#, Java, Python, VisualBasic etc. etwas falsch. Die grundsätzlichen Konzepte wie Schleifen, Datentypen usw. sind in allen höheren Programmiersprachen vergleichbar. Etwas ungeeignet finde ich für Anfänger C++ oder C. Damit kann man sich später beschäftigen, wenn man die Basics beherrscht.
Ich persönlich würde C# bevorzugen, wenn man für Windows entwickeln will, da man damit recht schnell zu Ergebnissen kommt, man aber auch die Möglichkeit hat, komplexe Dinge zu realisieren.


----------



## Rho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Kostenlos und recht bekannt ist Java ist auch eine Insel Ist allerdings eher als Referenz zu sehen, weniger als Lehrbuch. Ebenfalls kostenlos und vor allem auch für absolute Einsteiger empfehlenswert sind die Kursmaterialien diverser Universitäten. Nicht wenige bieten Skripte und Übungsaufgaben frei zugänglich für jeden an. Manche stellen sogar ihre Vorlesungen als Video zur Verfügung. Was du früher oder später ebenfalls benötigen wirst und was dich von da an dauerhaft begleiten wird ist die Dokumentation des Java-Frameworks. Für den ersten Kontakt reichen eventuell sogar schon die Tutorials von Oracle. Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nichts an Literatur empfehlen, da mir schlichtweg die persönliche Erfahrung damit fehlt.

Du kannst dich auch mal auf Plattformen wie Coursera umsehen. Dort werden auch Programmierkurse für Einsteiger angeboten. Allerdings kann man sich dabei die Sprache nicht frei aussuchen, sondern muss mit der Wahl des Dozenten leben.



Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich machst du mit keiner Programmiersprache wie [...] VisualBasic etc. etwas falsch.


Veto!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*



SUPR1M3_ schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mich auf Java/JavaScript festgelegt, weil ich gerade mit MC-Server aktiv bin. So hat da jemand einen Vorschlag wie man es am besten lernen kann? Eigentlich learning by doing. Aber ich würde das Lernen gerne mit einem Buch im Verbund mit dem Internet preferieren. Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch? Die Frage is besonders wichtig



So einfach ist das aber nicht mit MC-Server Programmierung  du musst erstmal den quellcode bekommen und den rückt jetzt MS bestimmt nicht so einfach raus...


----------



## Rho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Noch ein paar Kursvideos zum Thema Java:


Michael Lively/Bucky/MIT Intro to Java Programming 

MIT Introduction to Java 

MIT 6.00 Introduction to Computer Science and Programming, Fall 2008 


Liste von weiteren Kursportalen: What are some websites similar to Coursera? - Quora


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Vergeude nicht Zeit mit zu vielen Büchern.
Entweder Youtube Videos für den Anfang und
Stack Overflow kannst du dir direkt bookmarken ^^

Und Informatik II: Themen und Termine ist relativ gut für den Anfang


----------



## SUPR1M3_ (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Vielen Dank, für die vielen und zahlreichen Antworten. Ich werde mich dann mit Java befassen. Und dann irgendwann weitere Sprachen (am besten C++ etc) dazulernen.


----------



## Rho (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

*@DerBratmaxe:*

Wie oft willst du den Unsinn, Bücher seien reine Zeitverschwendung, eigentlich noch posten? Einmal sollte schon mehr als genug sein.
Wo ist denn eigentlich das "oder" zum "entweder"? Ist YouTube etwa alternativlos?
Wenn man sich neben der Praxis, die natürlich unverzichtbar ist, ein fundiertes theoretisches Wissen aneignet, muss man, gerade als Anfänger, nicht für jeden Furz auf Stack Overflow surfen.


----------



## enrager7 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, für den Anfang ist Java oder C# sehr empfehlenswert.

Ich persönlich habe mit Java angefangen, kam aber nicht so gut klar und bin anschließend zu C# gewechselt. Das ging dann auch ganz gut. Die Syntax der beiden Sprachen ist vergleichsweise ähnlich. Einige Elemente wirst du später auch in anderen Sprachen wiedererkennen. Wenn dir eine der Sprachen gut liegt und du genug Allgemeinwissen über das Programmieren gesammelt hast, wird es dir umso leichter fallen andere Sprachen zu lernen. 

C++ würde ich dir erst später, mit etwas Erfahrung empfehlen.

Zum Thema Bücher: Bücher sind schon ganz gut um die Vorgänge hinter dem Code zu verstehen, bzw. um sich sehr Theoretisches Wissen anzueignen. Am besten lernst du jedoch nach dem "learning by doing" Prinzip.


----------



## Rho (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Learning by Doing funktioniert aber nicht besonders gut, ohne zu wissen, was man da eigentlich tut. Im schlimmsten Fall eignet man sich auf die Weise irgendeinen Schwachsinn an, den man sich nur langsam wieder abgewöhnt, falls man überhaupt irgendwann mitbekommt, was man da eigentlich für einen Unsinn veranstaltet. Praxis ist beim Programmieren enorm wichtig und es wäre natürlich völlig nutzlos sich einfach nur ein Buch durchzulesen oder sich von Videos berieseln zu lassen. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass Bücher und Ähnliches im Lernprozess keine wichtige Rolle einnehmen würden. Zumindest nicht, wenn man das Ziel hat, die Sprache irgendwann wirklich zu beherrschen und nicht nur wenig damit herumspielen will.


----------



## OutOfMemory (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Auch wenn viele hier davon abraten. C++ ist eigentlich die beste Sprache um Programmieren zu lernen. Den dort lernt man es ebend direkt wie es richtig geht. Bei mir war es zumindest der Einstieg, und es hat mir sehr geholfen. Der Anfang ist denke ich schwer. Modernere Programmiersprachen nehmen so viel Arbeit hab, das man auch wenig über die Hintergründe erfährt. Ich würde zumindest mit C++ anfangen, dort mich mit Themen wie Algorithmen, Datenstrukturen beschäftigen und nur kleine CLI Programme machen die bspw. eine Ausgabe sortieren etc. Damit du erstmal eine Basis hast. 

C# ist persönlich einer meiner Lieblingssprachen. Hier wurde im Grunde das Beste aus C++ und Java in einer Sprache vereint. Da .NET jetzt auch Open Source wird es ggf. in Zukunft auch problemlos möglich sein,  plattformunabhängige Programme zu entwickeln.

Wenn du ein Buch suchst, nimm eins von O`Reilly, aber nicht die "kurz und gut" Reihe.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> ... Den dort lernt man es ebend direkt wie es richtig geht.  ...


Aber nur, wenn man es auch richtig lernt - und das tun Anfänger ohne entsprechende Hilfe nur selten. Ansonsten ist man direkt "verdorben", von derartigen Leuten habe ich an der Uni und in der Firma schon genug gesehen  Wenn man am Ende alles refactorn muss, kann ich es auch direkt selber schreiben. Ich habe nichts gegen C++, das ist eine meiner Lieblingssprachen, aber für den Anfang gibt es mittlerweile bessere Alternativen (z. B. Python, C#, Java). Abgesehen davon, was heißt schon "richtig"? Mit einer ordentlichen Programmiersprache kann man Probleme lösen, da gibt es eigentlich kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## Plattenhorst (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger? +Gute Bücher für diese Sprache?*

Wenn du eine Hochschule in deiner nähe hast schau dich dort mal in deren Bibliothek um, die haben meist eine sehr große Auswahl an Büchern.

Zu deinem Projekt sozusagen MC Server usw. kann ich dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen mit dem beginn der Programmier Karriere sollte man erst mal mit den Basics anfangen bevor man sich an so komplexe Sachen wie Spiele ranwagt.
Die Tipps die dir hier schon gegeben wurden sind super fang erst mal an einen Taschenrechner zu programmieren wenn dieser dann funktioniert kann der nächste schritt kommen, sonst kann es schnell frustrierend werden.

LG


----------

